
Russia Extends Edward Snowden’s Asylum - saycheese
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/18/world/europe/edward-snowden-asylum-russia.html
======
saycheese
>> "More than a million supporters of Edward Snowden have petitioned President
Barack Obama to pardon him, but the former National Security Agency contractor
hasn't submitted the required documents for clemency, according to the White
House." Source: [http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/17/politics/snowden-no-
clemency-r...](http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/17/politics/snowden-no-
clemency-r..). Forms: [https://www.justice.gov/pardon/application-
forms](https://www.justice.gov/pardon/application-forms) ____ EDIT: Appears
the only way to contact Ed is by Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Snowden](https://twitter.com/Snowden)

